# They should develop Pokémon contests some more



## Murkrow (Jul 29, 2013)

*They should develop Pokémon contests some more*

Pokémon contests were a neat thing in RSE, and they changed it a bit in DPPt but the idea remained quite similar. Then I don't know what happened. Pokéathlon was fine, but didn't really interest me that much, I suppose it's more fun with real people play against? Then in BW they had the musical - maybe I've not given it a fair go but what on Earth is that all about? After you dress it up, it just prances around for a bit and you can't actually control it at all. If there's a way to skip the actual musical bit, please tell me!

It seems like they want to include some sort of side/mini game in all of the games now, but they change them so much every game now that they're not given any time to develop.

As it should be, the battling is the main focus of the games, but imagine how much of a mess the games would be if the first games were turn based, then they changed it to be more like the anime, then they made a real time strategy. I want them to build on the contests in the same way they've been building on the battle system - instead of giving it a complete overhaul, add things to make it better and remove things that don't work.


----------



## Karousever (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: They should develop Pokémon contests some more*

Yeah, I have to agree with you on that. It'd be cool if they could perfect contests. And I, personally, would have no problem if they brought back multiple "side-games" in one game. Like, contests, pokéathlons, etc all in one. Out of them all my favorite is still the contest system in RSE. Ruby was my first game, and for some reason I spent a ridiculous amount of time in contests, I really loved those. Though of course if they went back to contests like that, well...they wouldn't XD


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: They should develop Pokémon contests some more*

Rayven and I were discussing the plausibility of a post-Hall of Fame contest league-- with badges.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: They should develop Pokémon contests some more*

Another idea, it'd be cool if anything else in the game were as in-depth as the battling side of it is.

If they could make breeding more complicated, but if you get good at it, it's easier to get good IVs than it is now. That way they'd add more to the game, and at the same time give a reason for people to play with legit Pokémon rather than ones with hacked IVs.
Not sure how that would work though. The reason I'm posting it here was because I thought you could combine it with contests somehow, but then I realised coolness probably isn't genetic so NEVER MIND.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: They should develop Pokémon contests some more*

You could match up a stat with a Contest Type, like so:

Attack- Cool/Tough
Defense- Tough
Sp. Attack: Cool/Beauty
Sp. Defense: Smart
Speed: Cute


----------



## Flora (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: They should develop Pokémon contests some more*



Murkrow said:


> but then I realised coolness probably isn't genetic


what are you talking about. coolness is TOTALLY genetic. where else would i have gotten it?

(really though i do like this idea)


----------

